# General > Music >  Awesome News!!

## bigbenjokazooie

Hey,

as some of you know the one and only Slash is recording a solo album with loads of different guests on it which is due out in May over here.

Hes gona be touring Europe in the summer/winter...and guess whose fronting the band for the tour  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/bla...sitemID=134516

2010 will be a good year!!!

----------


## Kenneth

2010



the year music died

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

says you whose musical tastes are vampire weekend and oasis?

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha  hahah

your musical taste died a long long time ago friend.

----------


## Kenneth

Each to their own, but at least Vampire Weekend never wrote a song called "Metalingus"

Cringe x 84 BILLION!!

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

Metalingus, Awesome song!

1. Least any bands i listen to have an original name...Vampire Weekend (the indie pish) that you listen to stole their name so that says it all really.

2. as far as songs go, noodling guitar work that a 12 year old cood do. Pretentious songs and lyrics that make absolutely no sense.

3. they aint even unique in their genre, is it vampire weekend? or the kooks? or bombay bicycle club? all i know is, all the above sound and act exactly the same.

4. and since u mentioned Metalingus...A punk by vampier weekend, thats a laugh and a half, tell the guitarist to tune his guitar and "look outside the raincoats coming" hahahahahahaha jeez, u shud really think about wat ur talkin about before you slag off other bands and musicians.

----------


## Kenneth

> Metalingus, Awesome song!
> 
> 1. Least any bands i listen to have an original name...Vampire Weekend (the indie pish) that you listen to stole their name so that says it all really.
> 
> 2. as far as songs go, noodling guitar work that a 12 year old cood do. Pretentious songs and lyrics that make absolutely no sense.
> 
> 3. they aint even unique in their genre, is it vampire weekend? or the kooks? or bombay bicycle club? all i know is, all the above sound and act exactly the same.
> 
> 4. and since u mentioned Metalingus...A punk by vampier weekend, thats a laugh and a half, tell the guitarist to tune his guitar and "look outside the raincoats coming" hahahahahahaha jeez, u shud really think about wat ur talkin about before you slag off other bands and musicians.


 
1) Petty TO THE MAX! Plus barely makes any sense, as I could easily say Nickleback is a terrible name for a band. Which it is.

2) Who wants to listen to CRAZY FACEMELTING SOLOS and I think you'll find they are just as competent musicians as your favourite bands! Whilst they may not indulge in making hot love to their guitars, which quite frankly I find tiresome, they certainly make their music interesting, catchy, and, intelligent. Plus their song 'A Punk' features in Guitar Hero 5 alongside such rubbish as 3 Doors Down, which I'll warrant a guess is a band you like! So really, they are a musically sound band. 

3) Nickleback, 3 Doors Down, Creed, Alter Bridge, Who are they, what are they....why are they!? They all look and act the same - Like idiots! ZING! Im not a massive fan of the Kooks though, some catchy tunes but lyrically speaking, they are pretty dirt!

PS I'll give you props for mentioning BBC though lad! 

3) Tell your lad in Alter Bridge to turn down his voice, his guitar, his band. They are too loud and boorish. Their song lyrics are close to idiotic, close to patronizing. I had a look at a few of their songs and chose this:

Yeah, oh yeah
I want to rise today
And change this world

Yeah, oh yeah
Oh, won't you rise today
And change this world?


That's some deep stuff man!


Part of these sort of bands' appeal to me, is that quite often, their lyrics, at first, dont make sense. Its interesting to listen to them again and again and think about what they are trying to say, its a bit like art. Combining this with a great little tunie, simplistic in nature, with one of the best false choruses about, and you have a great song. 

Like Creed, YOU WILL SEE THE LIGHT! Someday!  :Grin:

----------


## Blast!

> 2010
> 
>  the year music died


 :: 

tru dat brutha

----------


## Blast!

> 3) Nickleback, 3 Doors Down, Creed, Alter Bridge, Who are they, what are they....why are they!?


They are bands for rebellious teenage boys and lesbians.

----------


## Jeid

A+ thread, would read again.

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

> 1) Petty TO THE MAX! Plus barely makes any sense, as I could easily say Nickleback is a terrible name for a band. Which it is.
> 
> 2) Who wants to listen to CRAZY FACEMELTING SOLOS and I think you'll find they are just as competent musicians as your favourite bands! Whilst they may not indulge in making hot love to their guitars, which quite frankly I find tiresome, they certainly make their music interesting, catchy, and, intelligent. Plus their song 'A Punk' features in Guitar Hero 5 alongside such rubbish as 3 Doors Down, which I'll warrant a guess is a band you like! So really, they are a musically sound band. 
> 
> 3) Nickleback, 3 Doors Down, Creed, Alter Bridge, Who are they, what are they....why are they!? They all look and act the same - Like idiots! ZING! Im not a massive fan of the Kooks though, some catchy tunes but lyrically speaking, they are pretty dirt!
> 
> PS I'll give you props for mentioning BBC though lad! 
> 
> 3) Tell your lad in Alter Bridge to turn down his voice, his guitar, his band. They are too loud and boorish. Their song lyrics are close to idiotic, close to patronizing. I had a look at a few of their songs and chose this:
> ...


1. whose on about Nickelback? Alter Bridge got their name from something that means a lot to them, look it up. They didnt steal their name from vampire memorial day weekend if thats wat ur gettin at  :: 

2. Musically sound? because they were in a Guitar Hero game hahahahaha haha u need to do some homework friend, theres nothing remotely complex about ANY of the bands you listen to, judging by wat ur saying. a 3 chord G,C,D chorus-bridge-chorus-end isnt "musically sound" as in comparison to the bands that have talent. Alter Bridge, Guns and Roses, Lynrd Synrd, Metallica, now thats musically sounds. Technically compared to the skinny jean wearing, spikey haired, sound alikes that you like, there is no competition.

3. Alter Bridge and Creed look the same? Well yeah, 3 out of the 4 members of Creed are Alter Bridge...Can we get a round of applause for the genuis in the front row who noticed that!! I like the fact that u say Nickelback sounds like 3 doors down and Alter Bridge sound like Creed...its naive to say that when u havent given any of them a chance, to me when you say it shows you know nothing about the genre of music i like and you should most defintely stick to your own, if you dont like it then why comment on it? sometimes its best to just keep your mouth shut. Anyone with a braincell knows that the singer from Creed and the Singer from Alter Bridge sound NOTHING alike...its a credit to the drummer,bassist and guitarist that both bands sound nothing alike, id like to see an indie band do that...but wait, they all sound the same anyway, as i said before.

4. Too loud? hahahahah haha sort your sound system out fella, you only need to turn ur volume down? Trust you to chose the cheesiest song of ABs you could find haha the indie stuff your a fan of tend to right a tune then put random lyrics over the top, than do it the lyrical way then with a tune, thats plain to see in the tripe they release. I'll chose Ghost by BBC and say this...sounds a lot like scouting for girls, painfully uninspired with alot of flat sections with instrumental monotony. This is duvet music offering vague comfort but impossible to feel any excitement for.

----------


## Blast!

> Alter Bridge got their name from something that means a lot to them, look it up. They didnt steal their name from vampire memorial day weekend if thats wat ur gettin at


From the Wiki: "Kennedy, Tremonti, Phillips and Marshall started a new band and soon after juggling a few names, settled on the moniker Alter Bridge, which was named after a bridge in Detroit near Tremonti's home on Alter Road. The bridge led to a bad side of town and the neighborhood children were not allowed to cross because of this. Thus, according to Tremonti, the name of the band symbolizes going over into the unknown and starting something new."

Aye, that sounds very meaningful indeed. Maybe I'll start a band called Elland Park to symobolise the dangers of crossing the footbridge up into big, bad Springpark. Oooh, I've got chills just thinking about it.

It seems the "bad side of town" they refer to is where all the black folk live. That sounds pretty racist to me. Can't say I'm surprised.

Oh, and use a spell checker.

Cheers.

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

> From the Wiki: "Kennedy, Tremonti, Phillips and Marshall started a new band and soon after juggling a few names, settled on the moniker Alter Bridge, which was named after a bridge in Detroit near Tremonti's home on Alter Road. The bridge led to a bad side of town and the neighborhood children were not allowed to cross because of this. Thus, according to Tremonti, the name of the band symbolizes going over into the unknown and starting something new."
> 
> Aye, that sounds very meaningful indeed. Maybe I'll start a band called Elland Park to symobolise the dangers of crossing the footbridge up into big, bad Springpark. Oooh, I've got chills just thinking about it.
> 
> It seems the "bad side of town" they refer to is where all the black folk live. That sounds pretty racist to me. Can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> Oh, and use a spell checker.
> 
> Cheers.


well it means something to them and thats all i care about, i coodnt give a toss wat some weasel of the board thinks. if your spoken to then speak, otherwise, shut up because me, like many others in here dont care wat you've got to say. by the time you've taken to look up Alter Bridge on wiki, you could have easily gone and played with some traffic and done us all a favour.

Cheers  :Grin:

----------


## Jeid

Unfortunately for you Ben, the internet gives everyone a voice, like it or not. Perhaps not many people want to read your opinion, going by the people who respond to your threads, usually Blast and Kenneth, I'd say I'm right. But people still click on them. If they disagree, the reply button is there... opening a world of criticism and mockery.

You disagree on tastes in music, well done. 

How can you possibly expect anyone to respect what you think is the greatest band in the world when you're just as bad at dishing out insults on other peoples musical tastes. As it turns out, I don't mind Alter Bridge too much, some of their stuff is particularly pleasing. 

Perhaps once you've got something useful to post on the board, other than being an Alter Bridge/Creed/Myles Kennedy newsfeed, people will give you less grief.

Can't see it though.

I'm looking forward to your next thread...

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

> Unfortunately for you Ben, the internet gives everyone a voice, like it or not. Perhaps not many people want to read your opinion, going by the people who respond to your threads, usually Blast and Kenneth, I'd say I'm right. But people still click on them. If they disagree, the reply button is there... opening a world of criticism and mockery.
> 
> You disagree on tastes in music, well done. 
> 
> How can you possibly expect anyone to respect what you think is the greatest band in the world when you're just as bad at dishing out insults on other peoples musical tastes. As it turns out, I don't mind Alter Bridge too much, some of their stuff is particularly pleasing. 
> 
> Perhaps once you've got something useful to post on the board, other than being an Alter Bridge/Creed/Myles Kennedy newsfeed, people will give you less grief.
> 
> Can't see it though.
> ...


and im voicing wat i feel strongly about, because i make threads about bands or artists i like that i should get singled out? thats pish. the reply button is there ur right and freedom of speech is a wonderful thing. if i wana post something on here, i'll continue to do so. its not gona be the people on here that dont like the bands or music i like that stop me, thats for damn certain.

as for your sarcazm, i dont care for that much either.

----------


## Jeid

Kenny came in and posted a somewhat witty reply and you came back slagging him off. Well done you! Have a cookie.

I never said to not post, but are you not seeing a pattern?

"omgzorz... Myles Kennedy... *fap fap fap* "

Followed by several posts in a slagging match.

I don't care if you dislike my sarcasm. Just saying it as I see it. If you wanna argue with two people who can spell, knock yourself out.

----------


## Kenneth

> 1. whose on about Nickelback? Alter Bridge got their name from something that means a lot to them, look it up. They didnt steal their name from vampire memorial day weekend if thats wat ur gettin at 
> 
> 2. Musically sound? because they were in a Guitar Hero game hahahahaha haha u need to do some homework friend, theres nothing remotely complex about ANY of the bands you listen to, judging by wat ur saying. a 3 chord G,C,D chorus-bridge-chorus-end isnt "musically sound" as in comparison to the bands that have talent. Alter Bridge, Guns and Roses, Lynrd Synrd, Metallica, now thats musically sounds. Technically compared to the skinny jean wearing, spikey haired, sound alikes that you like, there is no competition.
> 
> 3. Alter Bridge and Creed look the same? Well yeah, 3 out of the 4 members of Creed are Alter Bridge...Can we get a round of applause for the genuis in the front row who noticed that!! I like the fact that u say Nickelback sounds like 3 doors down and Alter Bridge sound like Creed...its naive to say that when u havent given any of them a chance, to me when you say it shows you know nothing about the genre of music i like and you should most defintely stick to your own, if you dont like it then why comment on it? sometimes its best to just keep your mouth shut. Anyone with a braincell knows that the singer from Creed and the Singer from Alter Bridge sound NOTHING alike...its a credit to the drummer,bassist and guitarist that both bands sound nothing alike, id like to see an indie band do that...but wait, they all sound the same anyway, as i said before.
> 
> 4. Too loud? hahahahah haha sort your sound system out fella, you only need to turn ur volume down? Trust you to chose the cheesiest song of ABs you could find haha the indie stuff your a fan of tend to right a tune then put random lyrics over the top, than do it the lyrical way then with a tune, thats plain to see in the tripe they release. I'll chose Ghost by BBC and say this...sounds a lot like scouting for girls, painfully uninspired with alot of flat sections with instrumental monotony. This is duvet music offering vague comfort but impossible to feel any excitement for.


 
1A. Why am I even responding!!
1B. Clearly it means something to them as they picked it as their name. Its not a bad name, Alter Bridge isnt even a particularly bad name in my opinion - Now, The London Gentlemen is a bad name, but it I picked it because its from Anchorman. A band wouldnt pick a name if it mean flip all to them. But no more arguing on the band name because its actually ridiculous. 

2. Is complex necessarily better? Also, Spikey haired?? Eh?! Are you 95??

3. Devendra Banhart sounds nothing like The Maccabees; The Asteroids Galaxy Tour sounds nothing like Black Rebel Motorcycle Club; Bloc Party sound nothing like The La's. Please stop harping on about indie bands sounding and looking the same, when, clearly, they don't. You will see similarities yes, but would you say there is a genre devoid of similar-sounding artists?

4. Alterbridge are too loud, this balls-to-the-walls stuff isnt for me, where's the subtlety? Where's the risk? Why are all their lyrics written by a 14 year old angst-ridden goth? 

Also if you are going to review a BBC song, dont take it from a website.

Quite simply, I like cheese, you like chalk, have fun eating the chalk! ::

----------


## loganbiffy

I'll add my two pence and enjoy the backlash against it. 

I've never been a fan of Slash, so I ain't looking forward to his solo work. IMHO he brought Scott Weiland down. I love Stone Temple Pilots but hate Velvet Revolver. 

This is all of course in my opinion.
I truly believe Slash's solo album/work will be more of the same boring, predictable tripe he has cashed in on for the past 20 years or so.

Shoot me down ben.......I can't wait.

P.S. it's still only an opinion.  :Wink:

----------


## tattoo_tearz

> I'll add my two pence and enjoy the backlash against it. 
> 
> I've never been a fan of Slash, so I ain't looking forward to his solo work. IMHO he brought Scott Weiland down. I love Stone Temple Pilots but hate Velvet Revolver. 
> 
> This is all of course in my opinion.
> *I truly believe Slash's solo album/work will be more of the same boring, predictable tripe he has cashed in on for the past 20 years or so.*
> 
> Shoot me down ben.......I can't wait.
> 
> P.S. it's still only an opinion.


yup lol more of the same boring predictable tripe that has made him one of the more influential and  popular guitarists of the last 20 years. this is of course just my opinion  ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> yup lol more of the same boring predictable tripe that has made him one of the more influential and  popular guitarists of the last 20 years. this is of course just my opinion


Yep, it is just your opinion and the opinion of millions of his fans.  :Wink: 
He just doesn't do anything for me, it's scales in Standard or Eb tuning. I just find it very commonplace.
I ain't saying he can't play guitar, he just does nothing for me personally.

----------


## Blast!

> 3. Devendra Banhart sounds nothing like The Maccabees; The Asteroids Galaxy Tour sounds nothing like Black Rebel Motorcycle Club; Bloc Party sound nothing like The La's. Please stop harping on about indie bands sounding and looking the same, when, clearly, they don't. You will see similarities yes, but would you say there is a genre devoid of similar-sounding artists?


He knows absolutely nothing about indie music so hasn't got a clue what he's blabbing about. You were doing so well until that bit about the La's  :Wink:

----------


## fingalmacool

Boys Boys holster them plectrums and take a breath, it wasnt that long ago that you were all noodling banjo pickers at e High school, well maybe 10 years or so and i'm sure old Mr watson would give you all a clip round the amps and put you all on the triangle for a week, so each to his own and be nice ::

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

> He knows absolutely nothing about indie music so hasn't got a clue what he's blabbing about. You were doing so well until that bit about the La's


i know as much about indie music as you know about the music i like, which in turn makes you a hipocrit.

----------


## Kenneth

> He knows absolutely nothing about indie music so hasn't got a clue what he's blabbing about. You were doing so well until that bit about the La's


Oh my goodness! Was listening to their album the other day, have you heard it? I think its just fantastic! One of the albums I can happily listen to over and over again

----------


## Blast!

> i know as much about indie music as you know about the music i like, which in turn makes you a hipocrit.


I doubt that.

Though, I could just copy and paste others' opinions to make myself seem intelligent and insightful and you'd never know the difference.

Oh wait...

----------


## Metalattakk

> He just doesn't do anything for me, it's scales in Standard or Eb tuning. I just find it very commonplace.


I'm of the suspicion that you hold that opinion simply because you can't do what he can do*.

Of course he uses scales for his solos. What else would he use?  :: 

Maybe once you understand the relevant modes (the Ionian , Dorian, Phrygian, Lydian, Mixolydian, Aeolian, and Locrian) and work out how those modes fit into - and enhance and interact with - your chord progressions, you might be able to pass comment worth consideration. Until then, I feel your opinion on a guitar soloist (for that is really all Slash has ever been) is largely irrelevant.

* With respect, of course. I'm looking forward to the 6th March gig. Hope you boys and Astronot blow my 'kin socks off.  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

I have to disagree with you there. I've never been a huge fan of guitar solos. Now that Astronot have another guitar player, I play them a bit more. But I'm not and never will be a man who sits and figures out scales etc. Slash is a good guitar player, he's famous because of his rocked up, blues guitar solos that he does so well, but he's not doing anything that he couldn't have done 20 years ago in Guns.

Chris Broderick... now there's a man that slays all kinds off ass!

Oh aye, 6th will be exciting. Columbia.. it returneth!

----------


## Jeid

Also, I like Slash, his book was great.

I do think he's more famous as a guitar hero than for being an amazing guitar player though

----------


## loganbiffy

> I'm of the suspicion that you hold that opinion simply because you can't do what he can do*.
> 
> Of course he uses scales for his solos. What else would he use? 
> 
> Maybe once you understand the relevant modes (the Ionian , Dorian, Phrygian, Lydian, Mixolydian, Aeolian, and Locrian) and work out how those modes fit into - and enhance and interact with - your chord progressions, you might be able to pass comment worth consideration. Until then, I feel your opinion on a guitar soloist (for that is really all Slash has ever been) is largely irrelevant.
> 
> * With respect, of course. I'm looking forward to the 6th March gig. Hope you boys and Astronot blow my 'kin socks off.


I CHOOSE not to do what he can do because it's very common and been done a million times over. I find it boring and predictable, and more often than not can tell where the solo is going to go, there is nothing that makes me go "WOW"

Where does the rule book say you must use scales for solos? I am a massive fan of alternate tunings, infact I use quite a lot of different tunings on my acoustic material.

Now Kim Thayil, there is a great guitar player, unique, original and most important of all FUN. (this is of course my opinion and I'm VERY entitled to it.)

So what is it exactly you do musically Metalattakk? All you ever seem to do is judge other people's music.
Wow you might be able to play a solo exactly like Slash, good for you.
Do anything original? Play any gigs?  :Wink:

----------


## zebedy

> So what is it exactly you do musically Metalattakk? All you ever seem to do is judge other people's music.
> Wow you might be able to play a solo exactly like Slash, good for you.
> Do anything original? Play any gigs?


awaiting response... ::

----------


## Metalattakk

> I CHOOSE not to do what he can do...</snip>


Choose not to, or can not do?




> Where does the rule book say you must use scales for solos? I am a massive fan of alternate tunings, infact I use quite a lot of different tunings on my acoustic material.


Scales are not bound to particular tunings.  :: 




> So what is it exactly you do musically Metalattakk?


Right now? Nothing. I don't have the time any more. People who know me will know why, and I'm not going into it on here. Suffice it to say, my priorities are not what they once were.




> Wow you might be able to play a solo exactly like Slash, good for you.


Actually, I'd be very surprised if I could. Maybe by accident, but I doubt it. Never been one for learning other people's solos note-for-note.




> Play any gigs?


Nope, for reasons listed above, amongst others. I have played plenty in the past though. Mostly pub gigs right enough, a few local open air festivals, a few self-promoted gigs way back in the Moonshine days, a fair few charity events etc., etc. Have played every pub in Thurso except the Comm, I think, along with most of the Wick pubs, and even one in Clydebank once.

I have played enough music, and listened to enough local bands in my time, to feel perfectly able and qualified to judge music as and when I find it.

I'm sorry if my 'reviews' of your band are not to your liking, and I'm sorry yet rather surprised that you give a stuff about my opinions. But thank you nonetheless for the credence afforded.

I'm still waiting for that one big hook that will transform your music into something truly wonderful. I hope I don't have to wait too much longer (March the 6th would be nice).  :Wink:

----------


## Kenneth

A rather good response there Metalattak!

Man, what have I created, a monster I tells ye, this thread used to be a thing of beauty...

----------


## Metalattakk

> Chris Broderick... now there's a man that slays all kinds off ass!


Some of his stuff on 'Endgame' was awesome. Insane, but awesome.  :Smile: 




> Columbia.. it returneth!


Excellent news, squire. \o/

Or in the common parlance: w00t!)

----------


## Jeid

It has a new middle section, sort of like a mix between the two versions we recorded then another bit added on.. the ending makes me lol.

----------


## zebedy

> I have played enough music, and listened to enough local bands in my time, to feel perfectly able and qualified to judge music as and when I find it.

----------


## Jeid



----------


## Metalattakk

> 


Is that the best you can do? C'mon man, Jeid done that one that years ago.

That's the trouble with this new breed of 'musician' we have these days - no imagination or creative originality.  :: 

 :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

> Is that the best you can do? C'mon man, Jeid done that one that years ago.
> 
> That's the trouble with this new breed of 'musician' we have these days - no imagination or creative originality.


Oh dear Zeb...

----------


## Metalattakk

> Oh dear Zeb...


Awaiting response... :: 

 ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> Choose not to, or can not do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now? Nothing. I don't have the time any more. People who know me will know why, and I'm not going into it on here. Suffice it to say, my priorities are not what they once were.
> 
> 
> Actually, I'd be very surprised if I could. Maybe by accident, but I doubt it. Never been one for learning other people's solos note-for-note.
> ...



As stated before I CHOOSE not to play like the millions of other guitarists out there.
I never said scales were bound to particular tunings but you don't have to stick to a scale to play a solo.

It's entirely up to you to pass comment and judge other people's music, just as it's up to me to say what I want about Slash or any other musician.

"Reviews" of my band? I was under the impression you were talking about me not copying Slash's guitar playing  :Wink: 

I play music for me first and foremost. If people happen to like it then great. If not, fine as well. I don't lose sleep over it.

You seem like a very confused individual, why go to gigs if you don't really enjoy them?

You say the "new breed" of musician has no imagination or creativity. I absolutely disagree, there are musicians out there today that absolutely outclass musicians from years ago.
Let's take Oceansize as an example. IMO one of the tightest bands I have ever heard, not only tight but unique, amazing dynamics, superb time signatures that could make people choke and they can solo a bit when they feel like it  :Wink:

----------


## Metalattakk

> As stated before I CHOOSE not to play like the millions of other guitarists out there.


Yet strangely, you _sound_ like millions of other guitarists out there. Hmm, go figure.  :Wink: 




> I never said scales were bound to particular tunings but you don't have to stick to a scale to play a solo.


Of course. But then why the reference to tunings?




> It's entirely up to you to pass comment and judge other people's music, just as it's up to me to say what I want about Slash or any other musician.


Agreed.




> I play music for me first and foremost. If people happen to like it then great. If not, fine as well. I don't lose sleep over it.


Fair play. Your choice and all that.




> You seem like a very confused individual, why go to gigs if you don't really enjoy them?


How would I know beforehand whether I would enjoy them or not? I remember seeing Metallica in '93. They were pretty poor. I still went to see them the next year, and they were brilliant again. By your reckoning, I shouldn't have bothered.

Eh??




> You say the "new breed" of musician has no imagination or creativity. I absolutely disagree, there are musicians out there today that absolutely outclass musicians from years ago.


Three words for you. Tongue. In. Cheek.




> Let's take Oceansize as an example. IMO one of the tightest bands I have ever heard, not only tight but unique, amazing dynamics, superb time signatures that could make people choke and they can solo a bit when they feel like it


With such a glowing recommendation, how can I not check them out?

(Can a time signature really make people choke? Wow, man...the power of music indeed.  :Grin: )

----------


## loganbiffy

> Yet strangely, you _sound_ like millions of other guitarists out there. Hmm, go figure. 
> 
> 
> Of course. But then why the reference to tunings?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


Maybe if you had put as much time into playing music as you do separating all of my post into nice neat little quotes you may have got somewhere  :Wink: 

Is there actually any local musicians you like?

----------


## Metalattakk

> Maybe if you had put as much time into playing music as you do separating all of my post into nice neat little quotes you may have got somewhere


I am somewhere. Let me know when you get here.  :Wink: 




> _Are_ there actually any local musicians you like?


Aye, plenty. You might even be one of them.

----------


## loganbiffy

> I am somewhere. Let me know when you get here. 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, plenty. You might even be one of them.


Classic stuff. I honestly don't know how to take you, sometimes I think you are being really arrogant and pig-headed then all of a sudden, ALMOST nice. :P

Obviously we all have different music tastes etc. it's a good thing otherwise the world would be very boring.
I just find "traditional" guitarists rather boring. I mean, how many guitarists play a pentatonic scale or a harmonic minor scale? Millions!
A lot less play a 7/8 verse riff followed by a 5/4 chorus riff. I like different stuff, not saying I don't like a standard 4/4 groove riff but you know, it's good to mix it up.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Classic stuff. I honestly don't know how to take you, sometimes I think you are being really arrogant and pig-headed then all of a sudden, ALMOST nice. :P


Yep, that pretty much sums me up. You missed out 'really, really clever' though.  :: 




> Obviously we all have different music tastes etc. it's a good thing otherwise the world would be very boring.
> I just find "traditional" guitarists rather boring. I mean, how many guitarists play a pentatonic scale or a harmonic minor scale? Millions!
> A lot less play a 7/8 verse riff followed by a 5/4 chorus riff. I like different stuff, not saying I don't like a standard 4/4 groove riff but you know, it's good to mix it up.


It's also good to not preclude oneself from trying anything. A standard 4/4 can be a wonderful thing, the trick is to do it well.

Being different - with all your fancy 7/8s and your 5/4s - doesn't necessarily mean that it's any good (or any better than a standard 4/4). Doing it _well_ is the key.

And none of it means a hill of beans if there isn't a hook to reel them in  with.  :Wink:

----------


## loganbiffy

> Yep, that pretty much sums me up. You missed out 'really, really clever' though. 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also good to not preclude oneself from trying anything. A standard 4/4 can be a wonderful thing, the trick is to do it well.
> 
> Being different - with all your fancy 7/8s and your 5/4s - doesn't necessarily mean that it's any good (or any better than a standard 4/4). Doing it _well_ is the key.
> 
> And none of it means a hill of beans if there isn't a hook to reel them in  with.


I agree, some of my favourite songs are 4/4 and 3 chord wonders.
Do you write your own stuff, or used to?

You say it means nothing if there isn't a hook but let's face it, what you describe as a hook could mean nothing to someone else, and vice versa.

I ain't being arrogant when I say I like the songs I have written, I write them for me and they please me, as I said before, if people happen to like them that's grand, if not then cool also.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Do you write your own stuff, or used to?


Used to. Surprising though it may seem, I was never ever happy with what I came up with. The overly-analytical critical side of my psyche always took over. I always thought that it could be better.

I'm good at coming up with riffs, chord progressions and even some corresponding modal solo stuff and harmony parts, but knitting it all together into a 'song' always eludes me. I end up endlessly tweaking and tinkering, searching for the perfect result.

The basic truth is that, probably, I'm just not very good at it.

Having said that, I know what makes 'good' music. I know what the constituent parts are - hence my desire for your band to embrace the all-encompassing musical 'hook'.

Take Astronot's own recording of "T.N.T." for instance. Can you spot the hook in that song?

----------


## Jeid

Jesus, this thread. Wat?

If I read "it's my opinion" one more time, I may be forced to shoot myself in the face.

Hooks are the hard part to write and even crap songs have them. I ain't a big Lady GaGa fan, but she's got some good hooks. JLS had this underlying synth part on one of their songs that jammed in my head for days. At the end of the day, a hook is a hook.




> A hook is a musical idea, often a short riff, passage, or phrase, that is used in music to make a song appealing and to "catch the ear of the listener


I dunno how else to describe it...

No Exit Wound did that very well with Eyes In The Sky, I don't think that could be denied.

I like Mastodon, but there's nothing that really catches my ear. It's all cleverly written, but there's never really a hook that I go "wow" and get it stuck in my head all day

----------


## the_big_mac

> Jesus, this thread. Wat?
> 
> If I read "it's my opinion" one more time, I may be forced to shoot myself in the face.
> 
> Hooks are the hard part to write and even crap songs have them. I ain't a big Lady GaGa fan, but she's got some good hooks. JLS had this underlying synth part on one of their songs that jammed in my head for days. At the end of the day, a hook is a hook.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno how else to describe it...
> ...


Its my opinion that Mastodon are rubbeeeesh!

----------


## Jeid

Oh no you didn't...

*bang*

----------


## Metalattakk

Face/Gone.

 :Grin:

----------


## Jeid

This is gonna make talking and singing a lot more difficult. The latter was always bad, now I've got this stupid lisp...

----------


## loganbiffy

A cracking thread. Always time for a good debate on the org..........oh wait, that's pretty much all there ever is on the org.  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

I do enjoy a mass debate.

----------


## loganbiffy

> I do enjoy a mass debate.


Hehe. Dirty boy.

----------


## Jeid

Shocking, I meant it in a political sense!

----------


## loganbiffy

of course you did  :Wink:

----------


## zebedy

> Awaiting response...




 ::

----------


## Metalattakk

:Grin: 

*applauds*

----------


## Kenneth

Harsh but funny!

Also some excellent photoshopping, how did you manage to get Logan's face on him??

----------


## loganbiffy

> Harsh but funny!
> 
> Also some excellent photoshopping, how did you manage to get Logan's face on him??


This coming from you Kenneth? Have you actually seen your face? 



AND you are Ginger!

----------


## Kenneth

Dont you ever post my mother on the org again!

----------


## fingalmacool

> Dont you ever post my mother on the org again!



Come on have a heart, it looks nothing like yer ma, but it's the spit o yer Daa ::

----------


## Kenneth

I've been led to beleive this my pops lol

----------


## fingalmacool

HE'S GONNA KILL YOU IF HE FINDS OUT, HE REALY SHOULD HAVE REMOVED THE RED BOW YES??? ::

----------


## fingalmacool

But on second thoughts, could they have been separated at birth ::

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDRopoYh144

Wooooooooooooooo!

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pAn7...eature=related

awesomeness!!

----------

